# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  đầu diot laser 2w ra tia yếu

## honganle

chào các bác. khi em cấp nguồn vào đầu laser thì tia nó có thể cắt giấy được. còn khi em cấp vào chân TTL trên arduino cnc shield thì tia nó yếu lắm ạ. các bác có cách nào khắc phục chỉ em với ạ. em cám ơ

----------


## Gamo

Tức là bác cấp nguồn cho laser từ chân của Arduino shield hay dùng chân của Arduino shield kéo transistor cấp nguồn?

----------


## nnk

> Tức là bác cấp nguồn cho laser từ chân của Arduino shield hay dùng chân của Arduino shield kéo transistor cấp nguồn?


99% là diode không có driver ttl và chủ pót cấp nguồn bằng ttl từ bo ăn đủ no rồi

----------


## honganle

> 99% là diode không có driver ttl và chủ pót cấp nguồn bằng ttl từ bo ăn đủ no rồi



em dùng driver này ạ. em cấp nguồn 12v vào driver. khi không cấm chân ttl thì tia nó mạnh. còn cấm vào thì yếu lắm

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác cho bọn em xem sơ đồ đấu dây bác thế nào? Chắc là do nguồn từ bo ra ko đủ thôi chứ có gì đâu

----------


## nnk

> em dùng driver này ạ. em cấp nguồn 12v vào driver. khi không cấm chân ttl thì tia nó mạnh. còn cấm vào thì yếu lắm


nếu có driver ttl như hình thì do code xuất không đủ mức pwm để full công suất

----------


## honganle

> nếu có driver ttl như hình thì do code xuất không đủ mức pwm để full công suất


Vậy em chỉnh mức pwm trên code thế nào a.

----------


## vpopviet

Sẳng đây có ai bán cái driver ttl này hay biết chổ bán chỉ e cái
E có cái laser diot mà cấp nguồn nhầm nên chết driger rồi ạ

----------


## honganle

> Sẳng đây có ai bán cái driver ttl này hay biết chổ bán chỉ e cái
> E có cái laser diot mà cấp nguồn nhầm nên chết driger rồi ạ


Bác biết cách chỉnh tia laser sao cho mạnh ko ạ

----------


## honganle

> Hehe, bác cho bọn em xem sơ đồ đấu dây bác thế nào? Chắc là do nguồn từ bo ra ko đủ thôi chứ có gì đâu


sơ đồ đấu dây của em đây ạ

----------


## honganle

bác nào biết giúp mình với ạ. cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Gamo

Theo hình thì 2 chân bác đấu vào là Z- & Z+, bác đấu kiểu đó chi vậy?

----------


## honganle

> Theo hình thì 2 chân bác đấu vào là Z- & Z+, bác đấu kiểu đó chi vậy?


em thấy hướng dẫn vậy thì làm theo thôi anh. đấu vậy ko đúng rồi hả a. vậy mình đâý sao đây ạ

----------


## Gamo

Có thể bác đấu nhầm ko? Theo sơ đồ thì nguồn của bộ laser phải nối trực tiếp vào nguồn 12V, còn 2 chân ON/OFF mới đấu vào chân Z-, Z+, bác kiểm tra bác đã đấu đúng vậy chưa?

Nếu đã đấu đúng thì mình muốn hỏi, sao bác rút chân TTL ra mà vẫn bắn laser được?

Có 1 khả năng nữa là con MCU kéo chân Z-, Z+ bị yếu hoặc cách kéo chân Z-, Z+ ko phù hợp với cái driver của bác.

----------

sonkun

----------


## nnk

Dòm sơ đồ kỹ thì thấy đấu trớt quớt nếu code chạy đúng chú thích trên shield, đầu ra ttl hoặc là phải đấu vô chân pwm của spindle ( hỗ trợ chỉnh công suất bằng phần mềm ) hoặc là đấu vô gnd và dir z chứ đấu vô cái công tắc hành trình z thì sao mà chạy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cha nnk mắt tinh thật... cha nào vẽ sơ đồ trớt quớt

----------


## sonkun

> Hix... cha nnk mắt tinh thật... cha nào vẽ sơ đồ trớt quớt


zxvzxvzxvzxvzx

----------


## sonkun

không phải đâu các bác ơi, người ta kết nối như vậy là đúng đấy. sơ đồ đó là do em share với bác ấy. nguyên do là như thế này
em cũng đã đấu dây như vậy và cho máy chạy, nó vẫn khắc ra hình nhưng do công suất quá yếu nên thời gian khắc quá lâu mà thôi. Không biết các cao nhân có cao kiến nào giúp tụi em khắc phục vấn đề không ạ???

----------


## Gamo

Thế thì bật oscilloscope xem lại tần số phát xung & độ rộng xung xem sao bác?

----------


## sonkun

> Thế thì bật oscilloscope xem lại tần số phát xung & độ rộng xung xem sao bác?


Em không có máy oscilloscope để xem bác ạ, bác có giải pháp nào khác không ạ. Xem trên youtube thấy bọn nước ngoài nó chế kiểu này cũng nhiều, hỏi xin sơ đồ thì chả thấy thằng nào cho. Cái sơ đồ ban đầu nó có 1 con điện trở đấu vào 2 chân TTL, không biết có phải để kéo tín hiệu điện áp lên không, em đã thử với trở 4.7k nhưng không có tác dụng.

----------


## Gamo

Nếu con trở đó nối với cực dương thì có thể là pullup resistor. Nhưng ko có mạch thì ko biết được.

Lần cuối mình còn vọc laser diode chắc cũng gần 10 năm rồi, hồi đó ko dùng Arduino nên ko biết. Bác kiếm số đt lão CKD bị liệt dương dưới Cần Thơ hỏi xem? Hắn khoe hay vọc mấy dòng Arduino GRBL

----------

sonkun

----------


## sonkun

> Nếu con trở đó nối với cực dương thì có thể là pullup resistor. Nhưng ko có mạch thì ko biết được.
> 
> Lần cuối mình còn vọc laser diode chắc cũng gần 10 năm rồi, hồi đó ko dùng Arduino nên ko biết. Bác kiếm số đt lão CKD bị liệt dương dưới Cần Thơ hỏi xem? Hắn khoe hay vọc mấy dòng Arduino GRBL


Cảm ơn bác đã chỉ giáo. Không biết bác CKD trong truyền thuyết có đi ngang qua thớt này không ạ, nếu có thì mong bác để lại dấu chân để tụi em được học hỏi mở mang đầu óc với ạ. :Wink:

----------


## nnk

Nếu chạy ăn đủ no với grbl từ 0.9 thì limit z là chân pwm,  bỏ cái trở nối 2 chân limit đi,  chả hiểu cái đó mục đích làm gì nữa,  chắc trở dập xung cho bjt,  mà cái này thì trên driver đã xong hết ko cần gắn thêm

----------


## sonkun

Bác nnk ơi, bác có thể giải thích giúp em xem bác nói "chạy ăn đủ no" nghĩa là như thế nào vậy ạ, em dân ngoại đạo nên các thuật ngữ trong ngành em không nắm rõ. Em xin trình bày cặn kẽ vấn đề con laser diode của em đang gặp phải ạ. Em cấp nguồn 12V cho mạch driver ttl của laser thì nó sáng mạnh lắm, đốt thủng cả bìa carton, lúc này là em chưa kết nối với cnc shield đâu ạ. Sau đó thì em lắp vào máy, kết nối 2 chân ttl của driver vào cnc shield giống như sơ đồ hình trên, nhập lệnh M3 S255 để kiểm tra thì laser bật nhưng công suất lại rất yếu, không mạnh như lúc chưa kết nối. Cho máy khắc hình thì nó vẫn chạy ra hình, nhưng em phải để phôi sát với đầu con diode và cho chạy thật chậm thì nó mới đen bề mặt tấm bìa.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe thôi chuyển sang chơi laser co2 đi bác. Nguồn + bóng 40w chắc còn rẻ hơn con diode 2w á

----------


## sonkun

Em làm máy kiểu "em yêu khoa học",  chế cháo theo sở thích thôi bác ạ, chỗ nào bán nguồn + bóng 40w co2 hạt dẻ hơn diode 2w bác Gà mỡ chỉ cho em với ạ

----------


## nnk

Hình như code 0.9 mặc định lăm nó là 1000 hay sao đó không nhớ,  gõ s1000 đi nha

----------

sonkun

----------


## sonkun

Em thấy các bác hay nói chuyện đi bãi rác chơi lượm đồ, không biết bãi rác nằm đâu ở Sài Gòn vậy ạ. Em là dân văn phòng, nhưng từ khi biết đến diễn đàn này thì em thấy mê nó quá. Em cũng đang ấp ủ ý định đi kiếm đồ chế cháo 1 con máy đục gỗ mini để thỏa mãn sở thích ạ. Em biết đến món cnc và diễn đàn này cũng rất tình cờ. Có đợt công ty em vứt đi 1 con máy photocopy từ đời Thanh đời Nguyễn gì đấy, tính em thì hay tò mò, thế là em xin lại và tháo banh nó ra xem bên trong nó có gì. Em lượm được mấy con step size 57 mà ban đầu không biết là motor gì mà có tới 6 dây nhiều quá. Lên mạng tìm hiểu rồi con step dẫn lối em đến đây, toàn các cao thủ, xem máy các bác dựng mà em thật không thể tin nổi, quá đẳng cấp và cao siêu. Ở công ty rảnh tí nào là em vô đây liền, chỉ xem mấy dự án dựng máy của các bác là em thấy thích rồi. Thế rồi em cũng tập tành thiết kế, chế tạo, sau 5 tháng thì em cũng hoàn thành con máy đầu tay là máy in 3d hoàn toàn bằng tôn 2mm, hành trình của nó có 220 x 220 mà nặng tới gần 40kg. Đợt vừa rồi em có lượm được 4 cây thanh trượt 25 dài khoảng 80cm và 8 con trượt của nó, thế là quyết định dựng máy laser để thỏa mãn sở thích origami. Sau khoảng 2 tháng thì em nó cũng được thế này 

Em cho chạy thử thì phần cơ khá là ok với mục đích sử dụng của em, máy chạy nhanh và chắc chắn, chỉ có điều phần điện thì em mù tịt, gặp phải vấn đề khoai quá mà không giải quyết nổi, xem qua các diễn đàn cả ta cả tây mà cũng không hết bệnh được, đến nỗi con máy cùi của em sét hết cả ray trượt luôn rồi

----------


## sonkun

> Hình như code 0.9 mặc định lăm nó là 1000 hay sao đó không nhớ,  gõ s1000 đi nha


Em cảm ơn bác, ngày mai em sẽ thử ạ, có chút manh nha hi vọng rồi

----------


## thucncvt

> Em làm máy kiểu "em yêu khoa học",  chế cháo theo sở thích thôi bác ạ, chỗ nào bán nguồn + bóng 40w co2 hạt dẻ hơn diode 2w bác Gà mỡ chỉ cho em với ạ


Mình bán nguồn ống laser co2 40w đây này  nguồn 40w +ống hơn 4 triêu  , Baner của , mình trên diễn đàn đó.
 bác muốn chạy adunio thì phài tìm 1 bác trên face  https://www.facebook.com/nguyen.nguyentu.9?ref=br_rs
 kiềm tiền từ máy laser chế ,linh kiện do mình cung cấp và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật

----------


## Gamo

> Em làm máy kiểu "em yêu khoa học",  chế cháo theo sở thích thôi bác ạ, chỗ nào bán nguồn + bóng 40w co2 hạt dẻ hơn diode 2w bác Gà mỡ chỉ cho em với ạ


Hehe, em đùa ấy mà, nhưng ngày xưa thì laser diode 2W giá khoảng 2tr chưa kể nguồn. Trong khi đó cả bộ bóng 40W + nguồn em nhập về + shipping giá 2.5tr. Cái khung của bác ngon.

----------


## sonkun

> Hehe, em đùa ấy mà, nhưng ngày xưa thì laser diode 2W giá khoảng 2tr chưa kể nguồn. Trong khi đó cả bộ bóng 40W + nguồn em nhập về + shipping giá 2.5tr. Cái khung của bác ngon.


Cảm ơn bác, diode 2w bi giờ cũng khoảng 1,6tr bác ạ. Mà bác cho e hỏi cách cài đặt thông số vận tốc vs gia tốc như thế nào để con step size 57 đó của em có thể quay nhanh nhất được ạ, e đã thử và chỉ được tối đa là 2000mm/phút, gia tốc 900, thông số của máy e là 320step/mm, để cao hơn nữa là nó bị mất bước, ko quay đc

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em bó tay bác ợ,... cái đó phụ thuộc vào khung máy của bác, motor, driver và điện áp sử dụng nữa. 

Nhưng như bác để 320step/mm thì có vẻ bác đang để microstep lớn quá hoặc vít me của bác quá nhuyễn, khó đi nhanh lắm.

----------

sonkun

----------


## sonkun

Microstep của e là 1/16, ban đầu e dùng dây đai và puly gt2 loại 20 răng thì chỉ 80step/mm thôi, e thấy khi nó chạy mà trục y chỉ di chuyển 0,2 mm thì không ổn, e sợ nó ko đủ bước làm step quay, thế là e đi chế thêm cái puly 80 răng vào thành bộ giảm tốc nên nó mới ra 320step/mm đấy ạ

----------


## Gamo

GRBL tốc độ phát xung chậm, bác chạy 320 step/mm thì hơi căng à nha. Mà 80 step/mm sao lại ra thành 0.2mm/step được nhỉ?

Bác thử tăng tần số phát xung của GRBL, bỏ bớt giảm tốc hoặc microstep 1/8 thôi xem sao? Nếu đang dùng 12v thì tăng lên 24v có thể giúp cải thiện tốc độ

----------

sonkun

----------


## sonkun

Ý em là em cho độ phân giải khi khắc là 5 nét/mm, chế độ khắc horizontal thì mỗi lần chuyển nét khắc trục y chỉ dịch chuyển 0.2mm ấy ạ. Em tưởng giữa vận tốc và gia tốc nó có mối liên hệ nào đấy và có công thức để tính. Không biết khi cài đặt máy thì kinh nghiệm cài đặt 2 thông số này thế nào để tối ưu theo mục đích sử dụng, không biết bác có thể chia sẻ đôi chút để em được mở rộng hiểu biết không ạ. Nếu như nó là bí quyết gia truyền không thể tiết lộ thì bác cũng đừng giận em nhé, ng ta bảo ko biết không có tội mà, chỉ là e quá tò mò thôi  :Wink:

----------


## sonkun

không biết bác honganle có còn theo dõi thread này không ạ, em đã tìm đc biện pháp khắc phục cho vấn đề em và bác đang gặp phải rồi. Sơ đồ đấu dây hoàn toàn giống như sơ đồ em đã chia sẻ với bác, nếu cẩn thận thì bác có thể gắn thêm con trở 10k vào 2 chân ttl giống như trong sơ đồ. Sau đó bác download grbl bản 1.1 về nạp vào arduino, ở phiên bản này có chế độ laser mode, bác kích hoạt bằng cách để giá trị $32 trong khi config = 1, và lưu ý là khi xuất code thì để giá trị max của laser là 1000 giống như bác nnk đã nói ở trên. Em cảm ơn bác nnk và bác Gà mỡ cùng toàn bộ anh em diễn đàn đã chia sẻ những thông tin bổ ích cho em

----------


## Phantan74

> Sẳng đây có ai bán cái driver ttl này hay biết chổ bán chỉ e cái
> E có cái laser diot mà cấp nguồn nhầm nên chết driger rồi ạ


Bạn biết chỗ mua chưa, cho mình xin địa chỉ với. Thanks.

----------


## Phantan74

> Hình như code 0.9 mặc định lăm nó là 1000 hay sao đó không nhớ,  gõ s1000 đi nha


Thanks bạn, mình thử có gì bạn chỉ thêm nhé

----------


## honganle

> không biết bác honganle có còn theo dõi thread này không ạ, em đã tìm đc biện pháp khắc phục cho vấn đề em và bác đang gặp phải rồi. Sơ đồ đấu dây hoàn toàn giống như sơ đồ em đã chia sẻ với bác, nếu cẩn thận thì bác có thể gắn thêm con trở 10k vào 2 chân ttl giống như trong sơ đồ. Sau đó bác download grbl bản 1.1 về nạp vào arduino, ở phiên bản này có chế độ laser mode, bác kích hoạt bằng cách để giá trị $32 trong khi config = 1, và lưu ý là khi xuất code thì để giá trị max của laser là 1000 giống như bác nnk đã nói ở trên. Em cảm ơn bác nnk và bác Gà mỡ cùng toàn bộ anh em diễn đàn đã chia sẻ những thông tin bổ ích cho em


em gõ lệnh s1000 là dc rồi anh. mà giờ gặp vấn đề là con laser diot 2w của em sáng đc khoảng 4-5p gì đó rồi ko sáng nữa. đợi khoảng 20p sau thì sáng lại. chắc nó nóng quá.ko biết bác nào biết cách khắc phục giúp em ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## Gamo

Cho nó cái quạt

----------

